# new dog growling?



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

alright, so we got this new 8,5 months dog and it seemed to be doing well.
it didnt go potty, and he was scared of my dad for no reason. then tonight he GROWLED at my dad. how can i stop this?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Was the previous owner a woman? Was he ever around men? Is your dad a big guy? Does he have a very deep voice?

He may not be used to men if the previous owner was a woman. Your dad should NOT look him straight in the eye. Looking a dog straight in the eye is a challenge to a dog. But have your dad toss treats to him and have your dad feed him for a few days. Basically, your dad should ignore him.

do you have a crate? Get one and train him that the crate is his 'safe' place. He should not have free run of your house at this time. he shoudl either be in a crate or you should have him on a leash. Especially until you make sure he is housebroken. And to avoid him getting scared and reacting to your dad.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Did the person you got the dog from say why they were getting rid of him?

What happened to the 11 week old pup you were going to get?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you should have gone for the 11 week old.

what was the exact circumstance that he growled at your father? and where did he come from? What type of living situation was in ?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yes, the owner before was a woman but she was married. 
She couldn't have him anymore because she was too weak and too old to have him, and she had a disease of some sort too.
My dad IS a big guy and does have a deep voice...
He growled when my dad was saying "come" and having a treat or some ham or something like that in his hand, I was standing beside the dog and when my dad was calling him he growled and went even closer to me. I guess he's a bit over-protective?
He does bark at some other dogs, any tips on how to stop that?
Also, it does seem like he wants to run to some dogs, but I don't let him because I'm scared he might attack them


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

EDIT: Is this way good?
Example: barking at dogs
Dogs that are afraid of other dogs will often bark at them.

Have a friend with a dog stand out of sight far enough away that you know your dog won't bark at the other dog.
As the friend and dog come into view, start feeding your dog lots of very yummy treats (tiny bits of cooked chicken usually work well). Keep feeding treats until the friend and dog are out of sight.
Stop feeding treats as soon as the friend and dog disappear from view.
Ask your friend and her dog to gradually walk closer.
Don't try to progress too quickly; it may take days or weeks before your dog can pay attention to you and the treats without barking at the other dog.
Contact a behavior professional for assistance if you need help.
Is this way good?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Oh, also he doesn't want to go potty. He will eat and DRINK a LOT. Like, really a lot. He didn't sleep either. He kept walking around the house all night, so now we're gonna lock him in the cage at night. Should I worry?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not going to comment on the growling, going to leave that to others. Though I'm not sure, if you just got this dog, that the growling is related to over-protectiveness, seems a bit early in your relationship wtih the dog for that to be going on.

Barking at other dogs -- this is not necessarily a sign of aggression or fear. It can simply be a dog's way of saying hello or announcing their presence. Still, I would not allow your dog to rush out to other dogs. For one, it's normally not good dog manners, he could scare the other dog (or the owner!) and this is going to mess up the entire greeting. I suggest you take your dog to a one-on-one dog trainer or behaviorist and let them evaluate him.

Walking around all night -- your dog is in a new environment, he's likely unsure and anxious. Is he crate trained? Anytime you bring a new dog into your home, you are likely to have a few nights of interrupted sleep. Give him time to get used to his new surroundings.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't say he's being protective, I'd say he was afraid/unsure and growling is his way of telling you that.

I'd have your Dad ignore him, sit some where with a bunch of treats and let the dog come to him, when he does, have him toss him some treats..

Barking at other dogs, again, unsure/maybe not socialized alot? 

Pacing, I agree new environment crating him at nite might make him feel more secure.

Not pottying, he will , again, new environment.

Take things slow, don't 'push' new experiences on him just yet, work on him bonding with you and your family..Food is always a good bonding agent


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

he has just had his world ripped apart. Everything and everyone is new to him....your dad may appear to be threatening because of his size and demeanor...

He should be crated at night - he will feel safer and more secure. He also should be crated unless watched carefully until he is totally solid in housebreaking.

I would suggest your dad sit on the couch and talk to him in a softer voice until they are more acquainted. No "commands" or commanding voice until he is more comfortable. 

this is just going to take a little time and patience! Good luck!

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> EDIT: Is this way good?
> Example: barking at dogs
> Dogs that are afraid of other dogs will often bark at them.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a good plan. See my other comment below also



Speedy2662 said:


> Yes, the owner before was a woman but she was married.
> She couldn't have him anymore because she was too weak and too old to have him, and she had a disease of some sort too.
> My dad IS a big guy and does have a deep voice...
> He growled when my dad was saying "come" and having a treat or some ham or something like that in his hand, I was standing beside the dog and when my dad was calling him he growled and went even closer to me. I guess he's a bit over-protective?


He's not protecting you. He's coming to you to protect him against the large man scaring him. Agree with Diane. Have your dad sit, do not look at him, and toss him treats when he comes near him or even looks his way without growling.



Speedy2662 said:


> He does bark at some other dogs, any tips on how to stop that?
> Also, it does seem like he wants to run to some dogs, but I don't let him because I'm scared he might attack them


It sounds like you have a fearful, under-socialized, dog. Look up LAT (look at that). Send me a PM to remind me and I"ll write out in detail how I was taught to do it and when to use it.

Part of it is he's a puppy and probably wants to go play and part of it sounds like he has a bit of fear. Do any of your friends, or your parents friends, have any dogs that are super nice and super tolerant?

The goal is to get him to look at the dog and not react. When he can do that, then you can move forward.





Speedy2662 said:


> Oh, also he doesn't want to go potty. He will eat and DRINK a LOT. Like, really a lot. He didn't sleep either. He kept walking around the house all night, so now we're gonna lock him in the cage at night. Should I worry?


15 minutes after he eats, take him out. Let him sniff around for no more than 15 minutes. If he still hasn't gone, take him for a BRISK walk around the block. Exercise can often help get their bowels moving. He's stressed and holding it. Carry a big pocket of treats. When he goes, treat him and be very excited with Good Boy! When he starts going outside regularly, then put a command to it. Getting a dog to pee on command is great in cold weather or when you are in a hurry!

Definitely crate him at night and during the day at least he goes potty.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Okay... No there is no family / friend that has a nice dog... Although he ignores our cat at our home.
My cousin just came into our house, I had him on the leash and he kept barking. I tried to get his attention with treats, but I think that's not a good idea. What I'll do is keep the dog on a leash on one end of the room, and the guest on the other end and when the dog stops barking then I can praise, right?
Also, is it safe for others to pet my dog for example?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If he's calm. Be careful you don't create a leash frustration issue. Is the bark a scared frantic bark? A high pitched whine? A deep, growly bark? Can you video tape his reaction to people?

I would give him a week or two to settle in. Don't throw alot of new ppl at him or new situation. This might be a good dog for the "two week" shut down some people do. It allows the dog to just watch what is going on in the house and be safe in his crate.

When he starts barking, you just walk away with him. Regardless of why he's barking, walking away removes the stimulus for starters and he also does not get what he wants by behaving badly. You only treat him when he sits and is not barking.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Keeping him on a leash while he strains is only going to make him want to get at the visitor even more. 
When dogs bark people tend to halt and stare, as the dog goes nuts. Do not let them do that. 

Have the visitor come in, no eye contact, ignore the dog, and they toss him treats. Completely ignore the dog. 

You need to take several days and read everything you can on this forum.

You have an adolescent dog who has unacceptable habits and has not been trained or socialized. This would be a challenge even for an experienced dog owner who has never had a GSD, so please read, read read. Asking questions one by one here isn't going to give you enough information. 

Do you have a crate?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Maybe this is too much dog for you and your family?

He doesn't really sound like the best match for first time gsd owners. 

I had a couple of dogs like this and it was a lot of work to get them social at all and I basically had to rework everything to protect them from getting fearful and barking, etc and it took a very long time (as in years) to get them comfortable with strangers.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Also, whenever I go to the toilet he stands right by the door and waits until I get out ... He also follows me everywhere. Do you think it's safe to let him go without a lead? I think not, but I'm just asking.
He does have a crate, and he goes to it no problem.
And what am I supposed to do with him now? I can't give him to a shelter >_<


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

And yes, two week shutdown in a must in this situation. 
He just got to your house, knows nobody, is scared and confused, and already visitors are coming. 

TWO WEEKS - "shut down" 
For the first two weeks, (sometimes even longer) a dog takes in the new environment, who is the top 
persons, dogs, who ARE these people! By pushing a dog too fast and throwing too much at the dog we look like we are not the leaders and the dog can feel it MUST defend itself, as the leader is surely 
no one he has met so far! 
We coo, coddle, drag the dog to home to home to person to person, and the dog has NO idea who 
we are. 
As member Maryellen here said, "This is the dating period NOT the honeymoon" 
When you first met your "mate”, you were on your best behavior, you were not relaxed enough to be 
all of yourself, were you? Just think of the things you do physically once you get to KNOW a person, 
you wouldn’t run up to a stranger and hug them and squeeze them! 
Imagine, if on the first date, this new person, was all over you touching you and having their friends hug you 
and pat you on the head, and jostle your shoulders, then he whisked you off to another stranger’s home and 
they did the same thing. Would you think this person normal and SAFE? Wouldn’t you feel invaded and 
begin to get a bit snarky yourself? Wouldn’t you think to push these people away for obviously your date 
is out of their mind and they aren’t going to save you from these weirdos!! 
Yet we do this to our dogs, and then get upset or worried that they aren’t relaxed and accepting of EVERYTHING 
instantly! 

By shutting down the dog, it gives the dog TIME to see you, meet YOU, hear and take in the new sounds 
and smells of your home. 
I crate the dog in a room by itself if possible.(Believe me, dogs are sensory animals, they know more than you think without seeing it). 
I take it out on a leash (so I don’t have to correct it ..I don’t have that right yet!), I give it exercise time in the yard, 
I do no training at all, just fun exercise and maybe throw some toys for fun, leash the dog if you don’t have a fence outside. But I DO NOT leave my yard, AT ALL. 
No car rides, no other dogs, (unless crated beside them), no pet stores, no WALKS even, nothing but me, my home, my yard. (Unless of course the dog needs to go to the veterinarian) 
Believe me dogs can live two weeks without walks. Walks are stressful for there is so much coming at you! And the new person you have no clue who they are yet. The dog may react to something and we start correcting it with the leash and we just installed a VERY STRESSFUL moment to the dog! 
TEACH the dog by doing the shut down, that YOU are the one to look to, that you are now here for the dog! He can 
trust in you and look to you as its new leader!! 
In the house I have the dog out only for about 20 minutes post exercise/yard times. 
And, ALWAYS on a leash. 
Then PUT THE DOG AWAY. Let it absorb and think. 
I do not introduce the dogs for these two weeks, they can be side by side in the crates, (not nose to nose for they can feel defensive) . Some dogs will bond instantly with the other dogs if we don’t bond FIRST with the dog, and this can lead to some other issues, as the dog will look to the other dog(s) for guidance and not YOU! 

Literally in two weeks you will see a change in the dog and begin to see its honest and true personality. 
Just like a house guest...they are well behaved and literally shut down themselves these first few weeks, then 
post this time, they relax and the true personality begins to shine thru! 


So, please, if nothing else for your new dog, give it the time to LEARN YOU as you are learning who they are! 
This method works on shy dogs, confident dogs, abuse cases, chained dogs that come in, rowdy dogs, all temperaments!

(From PBF’s “luvnfstuff”, revised for spelling errors)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Also, whenever I go to the toilet he stands right by the door and waits until I get out ... He also follows me everywhere. Do you think it's safe to let him go without a lead? I think not, but I'm just asking.


NO! It is not!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Keeping him on a leash while he strains is only going to make him want to get at the visitor even more.
> When dogs bark people tend to halt and stare, as the dog goes nuts. Do not let them do that.
> 
> Have the visitor come in, no eye contact, ignore the dog, and they toss him treats. Completely ignore the dog.
> ...


Right, so just ignore the dog, make the guest toss them treats on the ground as if they didn't see the dog, etc?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes. 
Do you have a crate?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Yes I do. It's his own that his owners gave me. He seems to like it.
From what I understand, no car rides, no guests, short walks (??), no training, just fun, etc and let it chill-out basically. right?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Exactly.

Crate him and just let him get used to you and your family.

He needs to feel safe and he needs to begin to trust everyone in your family.

Do not overwhelm him. Take this time to educate yourself. It can make the difference between this being a good thing or the biggest disaster. 

Might be a good idea to read some good GSD books. Search this forum for some good ones.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And look for a good dog trainer in your area. Training is a great way to build a bond while teaching your dog what is acceptable behavior. Make sure this is a positive based trainer. No choke or prong collars for right now. You don't want to shut him down. Look on youtube for training videos with clickers. Lots of info there.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Is there any way that you can contact the previous owner to ask questions about the dog? Maybe if you got some insight on how the dog was raised up to now, it might help you. As the others have mentioned just keep things real low key right now. The dog needs some time to adjust.
What did you name him? Or did he already have a name that you are going with?
Good Luck, I know it seems hard and overwhelming right now, but I know how long you have been wanting a dog, so I am sure that you will make it work!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

By the way, if a guest comes should I crate him or not? When should I crate him? At what times?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> By the way, if a guest comes should I crate him or not? When should I crate him? At what times?


Read the post.



TWO WEEKS - "shut down" 
For the first two weeks, (sometimes even longer) a dog takes in the new environment, who is the top 
persons, dogs, who ARE these people! By pushing a dog too fast and throwing too much at the dog we look like we are not the leaders and the dog can feel it MUST defend itself, as the leader is surely 
no one he has met so far! 
We coo, coddle, drag the dog to home to home to person to person, and the dog has NO idea who 
we are. 
As member Maryellen here said, "This is the dating period NOT the honeymoon" 
When you first met your "mate”, you were on your best behavior, you were not relaxed enough to be 
all of yourself, were you? Just think of the things you do physically once you get to KNOW a person, 
you wouldn’t run up to a stranger and hug them and squeeze them! 
Imagine, if on the first date, this new person, was all over you touching you and having their friends hug you 
and pat you on the head, and jostle your shoulders, then he whisked you off to another stranger’s home and 
they did the same thing. Would you think this person normal and SAFE? Wouldn’t you feel invaded and 
begin to get a bit snarky yourself? Wouldn’t you think to push these people away for obviously your date 
is out of their mind and they aren’t going to save you from these weirdos!! 
Yet we do this to our dogs, and then get upset or worried that they aren’t relaxed and accepting of EVERYTHING 
instantly! 

By shutting down the dog, it gives the dog TIME to see you, meet YOU, hear and take in the new sounds 
and smells of your home. 
I crate the dog in a room by itself if possible.(Believe me, dogs are sensory animals, they know more than you think without seeing it). 
I take it out on a leash (so I don’t have to correct it ..I don’t have that right yet!), I give it exercise time in the yard, 
I do no training at all, just fun exercise and maybe throw some toys for fun, leash the dog if you don’t have a fence outside. But I DO NOT leave my yard, AT ALL. 
No car rides, no other dogs, (unless crated beside them), no pet stores, no WALKS even, nothing but me, my home, my yard. (Unless of course the dog needs to go to the veterinarian) 
Believe me dogs can live two weeks without walks. Walks are stressful for there is so much coming at you! And the new person you have no clue who they are yet. The dog may react to something and we start correcting it with the leash and we just installed a VERY STRESSFUL moment to the dog! 
TEACH the dog by doing the shut down, that YOU are the one to look to, that you are now here for the dog! He can 
trust in you and look to you as its new leader!! 
*In the house I have the dog out only for about 20 minutes post exercise/yard times. 
And, ALWAYS on a leash. 
Then PUT THE DOG AWAY. Let it absorb and think. *
I do not introduce the dogs for these two weeks, they can be side by side in the crates, (not nose to nose for they can feel defensive) . Some dogs will bond instantly with the other dogs if we don’t bond FIRST with the dog, and this can lead to some other issues, as the dog will look to the other dog(s) for guidance and not YOU! 

Literally in two weeks you will see a change in the dog and begin to see its honest and true personality. 
Just like a house guest...they are well behaved and literally shut down themselves these first few weeks, then 
post this time, they relax and the true personality begins to shine thru! 


So, please, if nothing else for your new dog, give it the time to LEARN YOU as you are learning who they are! 
This method works on shy dogs, confident dogs, abuse cases, chained dogs that come in, rowdy dogs, all temperaments!

(From PBF’s “luvnfstuff”, revised for spelling errors)


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

so the dog should be in the crate 24/7 except those 20 minutes? is that correct?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. The dog can go outside and get exercise. What the "shut down" post means is that AFTER exercise and potty breaks, the dog is out a maximum of 20 minutes inside the house.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

and then when can I let him out afterwards?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> and then when can I let him out afterwards?


Not sure what you are asking? After the two weeks? Or during the two weeks?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

after putting him into the crate after 20 minutes.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Personally, I would say to take him out every hour or two for the exercise/potty breaks, if you are at home. But, I will admit I do not know much about the 2 week shutdown. Just give him lots of positive attention and I really suggest getting him into some training classes. It helps not only with training, but socialization and also helps the bonding as well!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> after putting him into the crate after 20 minutes.


I would set a schedule. What time do you feed him in the morning? What time do you feed him at night?

Edit this as you need to. 

7am - feed him and take him out to potty and for a walk or play (30 minutes approximately.) Let him out in the house, on leash for 15-20 minutes max.

noon - let him out to potty and walk.

6 pm - feed him and take him out to potty and for a walk or play (30 minutes approximately.) Let him out in the house, on leash for 15-20 minutes max.

Make sure he has water in his crate to drink. You can buy a dish that hooks right to the crate door or side so he doesn't knock it over.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

great news! now he can poo normally. in my room.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He pooped in your room???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> great news! now he can poo normally. in my room.


And THAT is why he is supposed to be on a leash watched very carefully or in a crate until he went OUTSIDE!

If you do not have an enzyme cleaner, get some white vinegar and mix it 50/50 with water. Spray the area liberally to kill the smell. Otherwise, he'll keep coming back to that spot. Your room will smell like vinegar so you'll need to open the window.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

8.5 months


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I still think if you can, get in touch with the former owners. They will probably give you more information that what was given to you.
What's his name?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> great news! now he can poo normally. in my room.


Perfect training opportnity -- for you  What did you do (how did you respond) and what can you do better next time?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Everyone here has given great responses....

IMHO, you might want to get some library books on the breed and puppy training as well? Also, maybe look on the Internet ?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

His name is Thor.
He was outside a few times and just as we got in he decided to do it there. Maybe because it's raining and the owner said he doesn't like rain...
I did my research, I just got him yesterday evening... 
I didn't punish the dog, so don't worry.
Btw. is it normal that he farts a lot? >_>


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> His name is Thor.
> He was outside a few times and just as we got in he decided to do it there. Maybe because it's raining and the owner said he doesn't like rain...
> I did my research, I just got him yesterday evening...
> I didn't punish the dog, so don't worry.
> Btw. is it normal that he farts a lot? >_>



If the previous owner was sick and couldn't take him out, was he going in her house? I would treat him like a puppy and consider him not housebroken.

I fostered a doberman that was so stressed out when I got him that he would not go outside but would instantly go as soon as he was inside. It took us about 4 days to get that fixed. He was never allowed loose. If he didn't go, he went right back into the crate.

As far as farts....what is he eating? Food has alot to do with that. Try giving him some yogurt with his food.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, it might be normal for a dog just rehomed to have a few accidents. What you need to do is watch him very closely, observe his body language and get to know his cues. If he has an accident in the house, it's your fault, not his. 

Thor is a good name for a german shepherd 

Farting -- did you change his food? That's usually diet related. What are you feeding and how much? 

How are your parents doing in this? Your mom? Are you getting any help from them?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

It's the same food, although he is getting different chicken treats.
I'm not getting much help really, except my mom cleaned up the mess ^^
Her husband or kids took her out (the owner's) so he is house-trained.
I'm still thinking it's the rain's fault.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Oh, btw. He's sleeping now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not the rain's fault. It's yours. Remember that. If your dog is doing something he shouldn't be doing, it is your fault. At that point, you have to figure out what you need to do to fix that...which is not let him loose until he goes OUTSIDE.

He's stressed and confused and his schedule is all screwed up. He may have felt safe in your room so relaxed enough to go. 

Now you know how to fix it and not let it happen again. 

Your parents won't help you....this is YOUR dog!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

My puppy doesn't like the rain either, when it sprinkles on his nose. Get your umbrella out  

Might be the chicken treats if they're new. His digestion system will probably adjust with a bit of time.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Well I'm calmer now because he's sleeping now


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> Well I'm calmer now because he's sleeping now



lol that's good! Have you been worried and tense? They can feel that! my dog can tell if I'm irritated over something just by how I'm walking. They are the masters are reading body language! If you are tense, try to relax and see if that doesn't make it easier on him.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

okay  he already had his last meal today (18:28), I will take him out before sleeping now and lock him in his cage. in the morning first food then walk and potty, right? or the other way around?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First take him out to potty. Mine race to the door to pee in the morning. Then feed him. PUt him back in his crate for about 15 minutes and then take him out to potty and for a walk.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not enough research based on the questions you ask and what the dog is being allowed to do. You have your hands full. School starts soon, who will care for and train him then?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

My mom/dad.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Potty first, then breakfast, then the 15 minutes in crate, then outside. If he doesn't go poop, go for a short walk down the road or in your yard, try again. If he still doesn't poop, back in his crate for 15 and try again. Repeat as needed until your have poop.

And it's a crate, not a cage


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> My mom/dad.


So how are your parents feeling about Thor now? Do they like him?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Speedy! 

IMO, It could be that the previous sick owner wasn't able to socialize Thor (BTW, I like the name too) or potty train him properly. 

He doesn't sound like he's housebroken /potty trained to go outside, and has some other issues ( growling, etc).

I have to agree with suggestions of others, you will probably have to start from scratch...and refer to the research you did previously.

Wishing you luck


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

If he doesn't go I'll exercise him too, someone told me it makes them go potty quicker (someone on this thread told me this)
Btw, now that he did "poop" Should I expect him to do it in the morning before breakfast and AFTER breakfast too? Or just after?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

They love him now  
[email protected] Yeah, I don't think he was socialised. He's actually doing better (believe it or not) but he barks less.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> If he doesn't go I'll exercise him too, someone told me it makes them go potty quicker (someone on this thread told me this)
> Btw, now that he did "poop" Should I expect him to do it in the morning before breakfast and AFTER breakfast too? Or just after?


Mine go AFTER. They all pee before they eat though so you should take him out before and after.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Sure. Thanks!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Once in a great while, my pup will go poop before breakfast, but usually after. You'll get to know Thor's needs this way very soon. Watch him just before he poops, watch his body language ... is he sniffing, is he going in circles, is he holding his body differently ... then watch for these signs in the house and be ready to intercept immediately.

So glad to hear your parents like Thor. I feel much better about that.

Stay with us here, we'll help you through everything. Where is Thor's crate, is it in your bedroom?

And where do you live? I notice it's nighttime now where you live so you must be in a different country?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I live in Scotland. It's turning night time now 
He has his own bedroom with his food, water, toys and crate in there :3


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you'll find that he'll want to be with you and not want his own bedroom.  Mine waits for me to go to bed at night.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Get some sleep, you're a growing boy and you have a pretty big responsibility with Thor now, he's going to require a lot of energy from you.

Welcome to responsible pet ownership and to the GSD breed. Any chance you can share pictures with us? You're in good hands here, stay connected :hug:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I think you'll find that he'll want to be with you and not want his own bedroom.  Mine waits for me to go to bed at night.


Yes, let him watch over you ... that's what he will naturally want to do. Keep him connected to you, especially now, with all the changes he's going through.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

something I wanted to add, don't exercise him before he eats or right after...Walk yes, hard running exercise NO...no hard exercise (with mine anyway) an hour before he eats and a good hour after her eats..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> I live in Scotland. It's turning night time now
> He has his own bedroom with his food, water, toys and crate in there :3


Important note for the 2 week shutdown....

The crate has to be located where all the ppl are so he can watch. That is the whole point. If he's in a room by himself, then you are accomplishing nothing.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

his crate is too big to be in my room or in any other room :C


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Well, we'll be buying him one of these:








so he can sleep in that in my room.
How does that sound?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Actually, I thought about the farts - he seems to be licking his butt or the manly parts, and I'm scared it may be the anal glands. Could it be?


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Does he chew or rip up bedding? If he does, that bed won't last 15 minutes. We've been through 3 dog beds with our GSD lol.

We bought a standard sized crib mattress for her to use as a bed, and so far so good!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

No, he doesn't. But please read my other post.
Sometimes there is a smell that smells like a fart, but there is no sound - although he keeps licking his genital area sometimes.
Could it be his anal glands blocked? He goes to pee and poo normally


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I doubt it. It's probably just the food. What is the brand he's eating?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

We're not sure. What we got was a big sort of "bin" that has plenty and plenty of food in it. It's like small spheres (circles).
What about the licking though?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogs lick...just a fact of life. Can you call the ex owner and ask? Get him some yogurt and see if that helps and when you buy food, find one of the better brands. There is a thread in the food section just recently from a person in the UK so it should have some brands available to you listed there.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He could be licking because he is nervous, because he wants to clean himself, or just because he can.

I would hold off on the dog bed. You want him confined when he is sleeping until he can be trusted in the house, which won't be for a while. What kid of crate does he have right now?

Anal glands will smell fishy. 

How are his poos? 
Gas is not normal, it means something is not digesting right. Just use his food as treats and don't give whatever new thing you were giving. 

Also, you need to find out what the food was, so you can buy more or change it gradually if you need to change it.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> It's the same food, although he is getting different chicken treats.


I'll jump in and add one thing 

Be careful of the chicken treats you are giving Thor. There are some major issues with treats that are made in China.

I don't know what the packaging requirements are in Scotland, but hopefully you can look on the back of the package and see where it is made.


----------



## Milo (Jul 23, 2012)

We just adopted a 9 month old GSD...very smart, already knows some commands...only had him a day...we were told he didn't have an aggressive bone in his body.....I walked him for the first time down our country road and as 2 ladies wearing baseball caps walked past on the other side (I knew them), he slowed, then barked and pulled toward them. They were afraid to pet him. How do i change this behavior? I read to give them treats to give him BUT when he's barking and lunging, I'm not sure my neighborly friends want to be guinea pigs.......We start obedience classes on Friday and I think all he needs is getting used to us and getting more socialized. BUT in the meantime, what can I work on during walks?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Milo - please start your own thread so you get answers.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Actually, Milo has a similar story to mine. I would like an answer too please


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Take short walks during off-peak hours and train your dog to watch you on command. Have treats ready and everytime you give the command to watch you, reward when your dog looks at you. Repeat a million times (hah, maybe not that many). When you get more comfortable that your dog will look to you on command, begin to introduce distraction ... walk somewhere where you know there will be people. Baby steps, you want your dog to always be successful.

That's what I would do, but maybe others have some different ideas. Changing behavior is not easy, it takes time and diligence, lots of practice and patience.

Speedy, how is Thor this morning?


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree with Jo Ellen. Another thing you can try - if you see someone coming toward you on walks, as SOON as you see them, pull your dog off to the side, make him/her sit and start giving treats - one after another if necessary to keep the pups focus on nothing but you and the treats. Try to make sure as they are getting closer to you, to keep that focus on you. It is good to practice this without distractions, but you can also practice at the park/stores - start gaining focus and gradually move closer to other people - if you start not being able to hold the focus, back up some and start again. Most of all, have patience - it may take some time!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Milo and Speedy. In the classes that me and my pup are taking right now we are trying to work on focus. As sson as the dog sees something that triggers a negative response you are supposed to try and get their attention and treat (we use a clicker), so in our case we click first and if the dog looks at you you treat. You can repeat these steps until the dog is no longer focused on the trigger.
If this does not work ( the dog does not focus) you can try an alternative method which is the "find it" game. You have some yummy treats with you and if the dog does not focus on you then you drop a couple of treats on the ground and say "find it". I would practice these games in your house first and then you can practice them outside. A really good book that concentrates on dogs with distraction issues is a book called "Controlled Unleashed" it is by Leslie McDevitt.
Good luck


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry...correction. The book is called "Control Unleashed" by Leslie McDevitt.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

So how is your dog doing now? Will you be posting pictures soon?


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Speeedy you should also take your dog on to a vet for a checkup and they can make sure all is well and ask about butt licking and gas. It is always good when getting a new dog to have them checked out


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, pictures please!

Both my dogs fart silently. Now there's two of them, I don't know which one to blame.

My german 8 months is house trained but when I just moved couple weeks ago she went in the house the first day. That was it. Never again. So if the dog has been house trained before like you said, that accident you mentioned may just be him being in an unfamiliar place and doesn't know yet where to go. My dog was also very "busy" the first couple days and doesn't break for naps like she did before I moved. Now that she's settled in, she starts to take naps again. 

How is Thor doing?


----------

